# Question about sticking two halves together



## Suzy Soapmaker (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi!  I am new to soap making.  I have made some great soaps, but have had some trouble with soap that is made in a mold meant to be two halves that come together to form one piece.

What is the best way to "glue" the two halves together?  I tried wetting both sides and putting them together.  that seems to work ok.  But not perfect.  I tried putting the dried half on top of the wet half, and that did not work at all.  I tried pouring some hot wet soap in between two dried halves to "glue" them together, and that was just messy.

If anyone has any hints on a great method for sticking the two halves together and making them stay that way, I would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## carolynp (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you talking about a 3d mold ? If you put the two half's together is there an opening at one end to pour soap into?


----------



## Lesley (Aug 16, 2009)

carolynp said:
			
		

> Are you talking about a 3d mold ? If you put the two half's together is there an opening at one end to pour soap into?



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Suzy Soapmaker (Aug 16, 2009)

*Unfortunately I think I just bought cheap molds*



			
				carolynp said:
			
		

> Are you talking about a 3d mold ? If you put the two half's together is there an opening at one end to pour soap into?




Hm.  I'm coming to realize that I bought the wrong kind of molds.  Tee hee!     I guess the molds I bought aren't meant to be double sided.  Ooos.  I have ordered some 3D molds as you described online and hopefully won't have the same trouble as I am having with the current molds that I have.

Even though you didn't specifically answer my question, your responses have been very helpful.


----------



## Lesley (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe isopropyl alcohol could help do the trick. I don't know for sure, I'm a rookie also   :wink:


----------



## Suzy Soapmaker (Aug 17, 2009)

*Rubbing Alcohol*



			
				Lesley said:
			
		

> Maybe isopropyl alcohol could help do the trick. I don't know for sure, I'm a rookie also   :wink:



That's an interesting idea.  I wonder if it would make the soap too harsh on the skin?  I am willing to try it. I'll let you know.


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Aug 22, 2009)

I am having the same problem but now I get it. I should get the 3d mold


----------



## Suzy Soapmaker (Aug 22, 2009)

*3D mold*



			
				cosmeticaddict said:
			
		

> I am having the same problem but now I get it. I should get the 3d mold



Yeah, I have all of these molds that I bought that aren't 3D, and now I am realizing that I should have gotten 3D molds.

I have tried wetting the 2 halves and then sticking them together and that works ok, but I am worried that when people use the soap the 2 halves would come apart.


----------



## carebear (Aug 22, 2009)

when making layers I need alcohol.  I don't know about sticking pieces together - I guess if you sprayed with alcohol, added a fresh melted layer, sprayed, and topped with the other half you could maybe accomplish it.


----------

